# Laying groundwork for custom Colson.



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

I know this is a rat and so incorrect but I'm loving the look so far. Put these parts together over the weekend and I may run with it.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

Colson frame and sprocket, JC Higgins beehive springer, Childs bike handlebars upside down, 33 Schwann front fender over back wheel. Fat Frank's tires. Cheap seat and gooseneck until I find some better ones lying around.   I may run with this as a board tracker.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Colson frame and sprocket, JC Higgins beehive springer, Childs bike handlebars upside down, 33 Schwann front fender over back wheel. Fat Frank's tires. Cheap seat and gooseneck until I find some better ones lying around.   I may run with this as a board tracker.



Looks like it`s fast already-- Cowboy


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

Colson Frames really do look fast when stripped of fenders tank and chainguards... haha.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Colson Frames really do look fast when stripped of fenders tank and chainguards... haha.





rick whitehurst said:


> Colson Frames really do look fast when stripped of fenders tank and chainguards... haha.



Every Custom Bike (or restored Bike) on the forum is that man`s "work of art". It`s like a 40s-50s Custom Car.  I like your choices for components,--- beehive springer, tires, bars, and fender on the back, on an awesome vintage frame. And it makes for a great rider. You could expect another similar Bike to go riding by in an old movie... Well done, Mr. Rick.----Cowboy


----------

